# Room for 2 for Wed Overnighter out of Frprt



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Plan to meet in Freeport about noon and go fish floaters for yft, return around noon, Thursday. Primarily jig, pop, and chunk. Clean boat/fish and then head home. Spilt expenses, ~$225 each. Need your own tuna gear. Seas expected to be 2-3, then 2s on ride home. Send me a PM.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew set. Thx for interest.


----------

